# Friendly suggestion to the online vendors



## Khan83 (7/12/15)

You guys rock ........ but just a suggestion

If you're ever redesigning or updating your website , any chance you could make the access screen a bit more discreet ? So that the guy walking behind me doesn't look at my screen & see "ADULTS ONLY / ARE YOU OVER 18 ?" and think I'm hunting for porn

Other than that , big ups as I have yet to come across a vendors site that isn't top notch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paulie (7/12/15)

Khan83 said:


> You guys rock ........ but just a suggestion
> 
> If you're ever redesigning or updating your website , any chance you could make the access screen a bit more discreet ? So that the guy walking behind me doesn't look at my screen & see "ADULTS ONLY / ARE YOU OVER 18 ?" and think I'm hunting for porn
> 
> Other than that , big ups as I have yet to come across a vendors site that isn't top notch




*HEY THIS GUY WATCHING PORN EVERYONE CHECK HIS SCREEN OUT LOL*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Khan83 (7/12/15)

Paulie said:


> *HEY THIS GUY WATCHING PORN EVERYONE CHECK HIS SCREEN OUT LOL*


Lmao , & it doesn't help that when you do get into the site , you've got a pic of a device going on special which to the non vaper looks like a huge chromed schlong

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (7/12/15)

This is a true story - was browsing Mods on Vape Catel's site and one of the guys asked me if I'm looking for bombs! Up until today, I am not sure if he was joking or serious.

PS. My firstnames are Moegamat Taahir... guilty by association I suppose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Khan83 (7/12/15)

Cespian said:


> This is a true story - was browsing Mods on Vape Catel's site and one of the guys asked me if I'm looking for bombs! Up until today, I am not sure if he was joking or serious.
> 
> PS. My firstnames are Moegamat Taahir... guilty by association I suppose.


I hear you bro. The guys here at my place also joke about it cos the subox mini looks like a detonator

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KlutcH (7/12/15)

Lol, When one of the directors see me with my Subox Mini he always says "Is that a grenade in your hand, or are you just happy to see me" hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/12/15)

Just tell him it's a dead man's switch ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (7/12/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Just tell him it's a dead man's switch ...


Nice thing to have on you when you're sitting with the boss discussing a raise

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/12/15)

Have moved to "who has stock" for the benefit of vendors


----------



## Khan83 (7/12/15)

Silver said:


> Have moved to "who has stock" for the benefit of vendors


Thanks @Silver . The thread was created in jest so I wasn't too sure about where to post it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

